
Google denies Google+ death reports - mmahemoff
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-15829333
======
greenxc
I think Google plus seems to be missing one VERY important factor for getting
and keeping customers...it doesn't have a clear value proposition. I am one of
the 'early adopters' and I still don't understand what it does or the benefit
of using it. Until Google can make their value proposition clear they have no
chance of staying alive.

~~~
mmahemoff
As another early adopter, the value prop is clear to me. I mostly see it as
fitting nicely between tweeting and blogging. Unlike a blog, I get immediate
feedback (since few people use RSS anymore) and unlike Twitter, I get an easy-
to-follow conversation in one place and I can search for it later on.

However, I'm only talking about the value prop for early adopter types.
There's still more to cover when it comes to explaining to people why this is
better than Facebook, Twitter, and Tumblr.

------
wavephorm
I think it would be a good thing if Google Plus fails. Because that means the
tech world is getting flatter. It means a 800lbs gorilla with a monopoly in
one area can't so easily swoop in and rip your head off like Microsoft was
able to do for 2 decades.

~~~
sixtofour
"Because that means the tech world is getting flatter."

If an 800 lb Google can't make a dent in 1600 lb Facebook's enclosure, then
how flat is that, really?

~~~
wavephorm
By flat I mean not having one company dominant in every category like
Microsoft in the 90's.

